

How difficult is it to sell an idea to a large company? - mimc

I have an idea for a new business model for the online advertising industry, I enrolled in a "how to start your own business" course and have a pretty solid business plan. My next step is to seek some grants and innovation funding to pay a software developer to create an interactive prototype and working model.<p>Once I do this I am unsure as to what my next step should be.<p>I have no real intention of trying to set this up on my own and build it for a few years and then look to be acquired by a larger company. I Would like to pitch my idea to a big company like Google, Facebook etc.<p>I have a few contacts in these companies and scheduling a meeting is not really the issue, I am just unsure how you go about pitching an idea and  valuing it? do I seek a partnership? offer equity for money? what protection do I need in place before I pitch my idea?<p>I am just wondering if anyone has any experience pitching an idea to sell rather than a business which is operational?<p>I would really appreciate anyones help as I am a one man band at the moment.<p>Thanks
======
instakill
In the past, I went out on a mission to start a department at an existing
company. That failed and went on to try at several other companies. One thing
I learned very quickly is the most important thing to have is perseverance.
Many people will say no, many people will be uncertain. Even if you get to the
stage where your foot is in the door, don't forget to keep pushing and
pushing. Decision makers and gatekeepers are very busy people, it's not they
they won't like your idea, it's that it won't be top-of-mind, so keep pushing.

Another thing to note is it's risky, in terms of brand dilution (Excluding FB
or Google) - companies don't want to risk being associated with a shitty
product (not that I'm saying yours is, but they don't know that), so bear it
in mind and push numbers and revenue from the get go. Show them in no
uncertain terms how this will make them money.

Finally, sell yourself. If you want to be given an opportunity, you have to
show how you, and only you, will add such immense value to this project that
it can go on to be the success you're pitching it to be.

